

How hard is it to add in access_token validation protocol that provides them? - perlpimp
http://hueniverse.com/2012/07/26/oauth-2-0-and-the-road-to-hell/

======
voltagex_
Ah, this is from 2012.

Part 2: [http://hueniverse.com/2012/07/30/on-leaving-
oauth/](http://hueniverse.com/2012/07/30/on-leaving-oauth/)

A response:
[http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2012/07/28/Oauth2-dea...](http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2012/07/28/Oauth2-dead)

------
voltagex_
Original title is "OAuth 2.0 and the Road to Hell" which provides more context

